# Opinions on the Abu Garcia Catfish Combo



## fishinfool36 (May 19, 2014)

I was at Cabelas yesterday and saw the Abu Garcia Catfish Combo for $100. I'm thinking about picking 1 up, but, before I do, I'd really like to hear what your opinions on it are.

Thanks for replying


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not sure what size reel is on it. I'm guessing a 6000. If so there is nothing wrong with 6000 series reels. I've caught a fair amount of flathead 40lbs and over with with them. Installing a power handle is nice but not needed. Only downfall of a 6000 series reel is line capacity. I would go with 30 lb mono or braid. Dacron and mono larger than 30lbs takes too much space on a reel that size.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

See if the reel is the 6500S. That reel is not as good as the 6500c3catfish special.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I know the red ones they used to sell at Walmart are junk. I bought two once to take striper fishing at Cumberland. The first time either of them had been used was when I got down there. I caught three mediocre sized fish between the two of them and ruined both of them. The first reel stripped out on the first fish and the second on the third fish. I got to looking at them and they weren't made in Sweden, they were made in Taiwan or something. I assumed it was a separate run just for Walmart. I called Abu and they replaced them with no questions asked. I didn't even open the packages, and put them right on ebay. 

With that being said, I swear by the ones made in Sweden. I've caught a ton of big fish both fresh and saltwater with them. I have several of them that are 30 years old and still work great.


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just my opinion but I will never buy a combo again, get a reel you want....then find a rod that fits that reel, yeah it's more work, but in the long run it pays off


----------

